

Ask HN: Practical advice for finding high-paying software job? - ihaveqvestion

Looking at the BufferApp post, the salaries posted are well above those I hear about locally (in a medium-sized US city).  Where should one look to find a job with comparatively high salaries (e.g., locations, industries, specialties, company types)?  I think this information is common knowledge in certain circles, but I think it&#x27;d be wonderful if you would share your knowledge and experience in this area with HN readers more broadly.
======
jacksondeane
I'd start with these companies.

[http://venturebeat.com/2013/10/17/the-top-25-highest-
paying-...](http://venturebeat.com/2013/10/17/the-top-25-highest-paying-
companies-for-software-engineers-glassdoor/)

------
jf22
Salaries are highly linked to cost of living.

NJ, NY, CT have higher salaries, I've heard Seattle is high and the San Fran
is obviously higher.

Of course then you pay more for rent and all of that.

